# Anyone see these before? Custom or original?



## spomalley86 (Apr 19, 2021)

Custom or original? Pretty cool!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 19, 2021)

spomalley86 said:


> Custom or original? Pretty cool!
> 
> View attachment 1394696



I'm saying Custom but it could be the opposite.


----------



## vastingray (Apr 19, 2021)

Custom but cool


----------



## AndyA (May 2, 2021)

Trying to figure out the ergonomics on those. Sometimes coolness is more important than comfort.


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2021)

Custom made from a luggage cart?


----------

